# Meet the crew...



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

As I'm new I thought I'd introduce my babies too  
Heres Dexter:



























Oscar:



























And Lola:


















And some snuggles:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

beautiful babies!!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous cats, welcome to Pet Forum, we are almost neighbours.im in Cardiff.............Chris


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Hiya and welcome your kitties are gorgeous


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous kitties!!! welcome to pf I am also in Cardiff so you have a few of us near by xxxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to PF.

Such gorgeous cats that you have, but I'm so in love with the first picture of Oscar


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Aww thank you  I'm very proud of them, even if they can be little sh*ts at times :lol:
Nice to see a few fellow welshies (not that I'm welsh technically but shh)
It looks as though butter wouldn't melt on that pic of Oscar... It couldn't be further from the truth! :001_tongue:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Uhm hello, did I just have to manually search for the photo gallery of your babies only to found out you haven't uploaded any new photos?! :nono:
The shame, the shame...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh what cuties they look like they so love each other


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Very lovely kitties! Oscar looks a bit like my two, he could be their brother! And your tabbies are beautiful, I LOVE tabbies and want one for my next cat when I persuade hubby to get another!


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Uhm hello, did I just have to manually search for the photo gallery of your babies only to found out you haven't uploaded any new photos?! :nono:
> The shame, the shame...


I know I'm terrible! Would you like some updates H.O.C? 

Dexter:

























Oscar:

































And lastly, Lola (prepare for mass flash!):

















































Satisfied?


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

I may have to find where you live and come and kidnap those little cuties !!! LOL They are adorable.


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

They're beautiful!


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What lovely looking cats you have!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So so adorable!!! Yes, satisfied-how very naughty of you indeed  Lola is still so small! Lena and Tim look almost the same now, Tim may be even a little bigger, but Lola is clearly still an adorable small kitten. And Oscar, such a diva face


----------

